
Starlite - happy-go-lucky
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starlite
======
accrual
> Unfortunately after many samples & tests we where unable to find a effective
> application method & we parted company on good terms. Sadly this is the true
> reason why Mr Ward was never able to sell or bring his incomplete product to
> market. [0]

So it's not available because of an ineffective application method? What if it
was available for other groups to work on?

[0]
[https://www.theguardian.com/notesandqueries/query/0,5753,-55...](https://www.theguardian.com/notesandqueries/query/0,5753,-5575,00.html)

